# Angel's Angels & Muppets 1 wk old



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Rosie popped out for an hr to stretch her paws and left Angel on kitty-watchMuch to Angels delight,these are gonzo,Miss Piggy,Fozzy and Kermit with their cousin's Lorne,Spike,Angelus,Drusilla and CordeliaAll kitts are literally fighting for "Teat" and thriving and as always Rosie is doing us proud and for a 1st time mum Angel is truly on a par with her best bud Rosie


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, look at that one at the back posing, hehe*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, look at that one at the back posing, hehe*


It could well be in his bloodHe does seem to have a natural ability for it though,and very modest too just like his dad GB's-Nic


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow what a great pic


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

They are a lovely bunch and glad both Mums are coping. I love the expression on the one at the back 'Oi I was asleep you know!!'


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

what a yummy mummy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> It could well be in his bloodHe does seem to have a natural ability for it though,and very modest too just like his dad GB's-Nic


*Haha, do you think he might stay then, lol ?*


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww thanks for sharing your piccys with us they are lovely. credit to you


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Would sooo love to take credit but.....Angel has taken great advice in the way of vibes from Rosie in the way of vibes etc and they both have been amazing-trulyHaha, do you think he might stay then, lol ? We shall see,you know how it is Wendy
__________________


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> We shall see,you know how it is Wendy


*Yea, I do, too many to choose from, lol*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yes-which is a good thing(means you have more to compare and watch but also sometimes ya think there's a definite oh yes and then come there off weeks and then sometimes it's just back to the drawing board coz even the off ones ya know ain't so bad, they're just not what you wantBut this is where i am still learning(allbeit sloowwly) and the thrill is in the chase


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahhhhh they are amazing - pleased they are doing so well.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, she looks so proud there looking after the two litters  what a great mum and sitter she makes


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Hehehehe great photo


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Great Piccie Kelly, they are growing so quickly.  Dont know how you cope with that many, I finding it tiring just keeping my eye on two of them


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ask me again in a wk or so when they're trashingi mean playing all over the place and filling up the trays faster than we can empty them-if i am coping at all


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

A little birdie told me yesterday that your OH was contemplating keeping all 10


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> A little birdie told me yesterday that your OH was contemplating keeping all 10


Really erm yep hope soI do have a quiet 30secs in the morning at the mo so yep-great stuff


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Kelly, Ross said he was going to keep the lot ........greedy S**


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

may said:


> Yes Kelly, Ross said he was going to keep the lot ........greedy S**


HMMM i'll bet you did your very bestest to talk him into not being a greedy s** tooI don't mind as i know you'll be only too happy to move in for a while and help now you've got a spare 40 secs in your dayWouldn't want you getting bored love


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

wow what a happy proud mummy


----------

